# ما معنى الفداء؟



## peace the best (14 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
عندي الكثير من الاشياء عن (المسيحية) اريد ان أتعرف عليها
 أولا ً: أريد ان أعرف معنى الفداء؟
و مشكورين


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

*



أريد ان أعرف معنى الفداء؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا أحد يستطيع أن ينكر غضب الله بسبب الخطية، بل لابد أن تُعلن قداسة الله الكاملة كرافض للخطية والشر فى حياة الإنسان أى كرافض لخطية الإنسان. عدل الله فى محاسبته على الخطية معناه أن تظهر قداسة الله الكاملة بأن تنال الخطية قصاصاً عادلاً. حتى لو دفع الثمن من يحمل خطية الإنسان عوضاً عنه، مانحاً الخاطئ فرصة للتوبة والحياة، بعد أن يكتشف بشاعة الخطية ويكرهها قابلاً محبة الله الشافية والغافرة التى يمنحها الروح القدس فى الأسرار. 

كان الإنسان الضائع الذى سقط فى فخ إبليس، وسقط تحت الغضب الإلهى يحتاج إلى من يخلّصه. كقول الرب "من يد الهاوية أفديهم. من الموت أخلصهم" (هو13: 14). وكان الأمر يحتاج إلى من يسحق سلطان الموت ويهزم طغيانه، ويحتاج إلى من يستطيع أن يحرر المسبيين ويخلصهم من أسر إبليس وينقذهم من الغضب الإلهى. 

بمعنى بسيط...
ان حينما فعل الانسان الخطية وفسدت طبيعته كان فى حاجة الى من يجدد له طبيعته التى أفسدتها الخطية 
وهذا هو عمل الفادى ان يجدد طبيعة الانسان ويغفر له خطيته 
وقد أتم مخلصنا عملية فداء الانسان حينما مات على الصليب *​


----------



## peace the best (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

شكرا لك أختى الكريمة على هذا التوضيح
 و إن كان أحد عنده بعض الإيضاحات فليتفضل بها عليّ
فأنا بحاجة أكثر لمعرفة كل ما يتعلق بالمسيحية
و أشكرك ثانية أختي على هذا التبسيط


----------



## Twin (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ peace*


peace the best قال:


> فأنا بحاجة أكثر لمعرفة كل ما يتعلق بالمسيحية


*أخي فلتتفضل وتسأل *
*فنحن هنا من أجلك ومن أجل خدمتك*

*فنحن هنا خدام *
*دورنا أن نخدم كل من يحتاج الخدمة*
*فدورنا هنا ان نصلك بك الي بر الأمان الي معرفة *
*السيد المسيح له كل المجد*
*فهو من أجلك أتي كي يفديك*
*فالفداء ليس قاصراً علي أحد*
*بل للكل ومنهم أنت*
*ولكن لا بد أن تقبل أولاً*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## peace the best (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

السلام عليك أخي Twin
أنا محتار من أين أبدا
هل ممكن أن ترشدني من أين البداية
فأنا جاد جداً


----------



## Twin (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ peace*


peace the best قال:


> السلام عليك أخي Twin
> أنا محتار من أين أبدا
> هل ممكن أن ترشدني من أين البداية
> فأنا جاد جداً


 
*أخي إن كنت بالفعل جاد في ما تريد*
*فثق أن أول خطوة مهمة *
*لن تكون منك*
*بل من الله ذاته*
*فهو يسعي من أجل الضال*
*فالسيد المسيح له كل المجد قال ...*​[q-bible]
*ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يَطْلُبَ وَيُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ*[/q-bible]
*فهو أتي ليخلص ما قد هلك*​[q-bible]
*لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللَّهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ، بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ. *[/q-bible]
*وعاد وقال*​[q-bible]
*وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ.*[/q-bible]
*فالله أحبك وأتي من أجلك*
*وهذه هي الخطوة الأولي التي أخذها من اجلك أنت فقط*​ 
*أما الثانية التي يتوجب عليك أخذها هي ...*​[q-bible]
*يَا ابْنِي أَعْطِنِي قَلْبَكَ وَلْتُلاَحِظْ عَيْنَاكَ طُرُقِي. *[/q-bible]
*أن تسلمه القلب أولاً ومن ثم تتابع خطواته وطرقه*​[q-bible]
*تَمَسَّكَتْ خَطَواتِي بِآثَارِكَ فَمَا زَلَّتْ قَدَمَايَ. *[/q-bible]
*وصدقني المسيحية لا تطلب منك تغيب العقل إذ هي روحية *
*لا فالمسيحية كحياة تتطلب أن تكون إنسان كامل وتعقل كل الأشياء*
*ولكن قبل أن يكون دور العقل هناك دور القلب لأن من القلب مخارج الحياة والنجاة*
*وبالقلب تستطيع أن تؤمن وبالعقل تؤكد هذا الإيمان*​ 
*وأخيراً صدقني *
*المسيحية ليست دين يتبع*
*بل هي حياه معاشة*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## peace the best (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي Twin
فانا منذ زمن انظر الى السماء و اقول 
"يا من اوجد هذا الكون 
هناك اديان كثيرة جدا على الارض
لكن يجب ان يكون واحد منها هو الصحيح 
فاهدني الى الصواب"
فأنا منذ ذلك اليوم قلت لا اريد ان اقلد أبائي (لاني ولدت مسلما)
 فانا ابحث عن الحق مهما كان
فانا سلمت نفسي للخالق

أرجوك أخبرني بعد هذه الخطوات ماذا يتوجب علي
و أخبرني المزيد عن المسيحية

و هناك طلب   ( هل ممكن ان نتواصل على الإيميل)

واكرر انا فعلا جاد


----------



## Twin (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ peace*


peace the best قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك أخي Twin
> فانا منذ زمن انظر الى السماء و اقول
> "يا من اوجد هذا الكون
> هناك اديان كثيرة جدا على الارض
> ...


*أخي احيك علي محاولتك النجاه*
*وأحيك لأنك أخترت الطريق الصالح وهو الله ذاته لتسأله*
*فالسيد المسيح له كل المجد قال ...*
*[q-bible]اِسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اُطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ.8لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ يَأْخُذُ ، وَمَنْ يَطْلُبُ يَجِدُ ، وَمَنْ يَقْرَعُ يُفْتَحُ لَهُ[/q-bible]*
*فكل من سيسأل سيعطي له*
*ومن سيقرع سيجد*
*وأنت أخترت هذا الطريق فأكمله ولا تخاف*
*لأن بنهايته الخلاص*​


peace the best قال:


> فأنا منذ ذلك اليوم قلت لا اريد ان اقلد أبائي (لاني ولدت مسلما)
> فانا ابحث عن الحق مهما كان
> فانا سلمت نفسي للخالق


*ليس خطأ أن تكمل كأبائك *
*ولكن الخطأ هو أن تتمادي فيما أنت فيه دون أن تسأل وتطلب*
*ولكن ثق إن كان أختيارك هذا من الله أن تحمل أسمه وتكون أبناً له *
*هو سيكون معك*
*لأنه قال ...*​[q-bible]
*هَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ*[/q-bible]
*وقال ....*​
*[q-bible]
لاَ تَخَفْ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ. لاَ تَتَلَفَّتْ لأَنِّي إِلَهُكَ. قَدْ أَيَّدْتُكَ وَأَعَنْتُكَ وَعَضَدْتُكَ بِيَمِينِ بِرِّي. 
لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكَ الْمُمْسِكُ بِيَمِينِكَ الْقَائِلُ لَكَ: لاَ تَخَفْ. أَنَا أُعِينُكَ[/q-bible]​​*


peace the best قال:


> أرجوك أخبرني بعد هذه الخطوات ماذا يتوجب علي
> و أخبرني المزيد عن المسيحية


*أنا معك في أي شئ تريده*
*وإن كنت جاداً وصادقاً ومختار من الله فلتقل معي*​ 
*يا إلهي يا من أحببتني دون أن أطلب منك*
*أحببتني قبل أن أوجد *
*أحببتني لأجلي لا لشئ أخر*
*أنا لا أعرفك معرفة حقيقية وهذا بسبب ضعفي كإنسان*
*ولكني الأن أطلب منك بمحبة أبن لأبيه أطلب منك *
*أن تكشف لي عن ذاتك أن تظهر لي مجدك*
*أنا لا أطلب أيه أو معجزة أو أي شئ خارق مع ثقتي أنك تقدر *
*ولكني أطلب فقط محبتك فلتغمر بها قلبي وأجعلني أشعر بها*
*أملأني فأنا إناء خالي مستعد لقبولك الأن*
*فكما قلت أنت يا سيدي*​[q-bible]
*فِي وَقْتٍ مَقْبُولٍ سَمِعْتُكَ، وَفِي يَوْمِ خَلاَصٍ أَعَنْتُكَ*
*هُوَذَا الآنَ وَقْتٌ مَقْبُولٌ. هُوَذَا الآنَ يَوْمُ خَلاَصٍ.*​
[/q-bible]
*فها أنا أنحني بقلبي قبل جسدي *
*وأقول مستعد الأن *
*قلتغمرني فلتغمرني فلتغمرني*
*أنا الإنسان الخاطي*
*أمين*​


peace the best قال:


> و هناك طلب ( هل ممكن ان نتواصل على الإيميل)
> واكرر انا فعلا جاد


*أنا يسعدني هذا *
*ولكني دائماً أفضل العام للأفادة وللأعلان*
*عامة في أقرب فرصة سأخبرك بالإيميل الخاص بي برساله خاصة*​ 
*وربنا ينور عينك وقلبك ويكون معاك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## peace the best (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

شكرا لك أخي Twin
و ها انا أصرخ بأعلى صوتي و أقول

يا إلهي يا من أحببتني دون أن أطلب منك
أحببتني قبل أن أوجد 
أحببتني لأجلي لا لشئ أخر
أنا لا أعرفك معرفة حقيقية وهذا بسبب ضعفي كإنسان
ولكني الأن أطلب منك بمحبة أبن لأبيه أطلب منك 
أن تكشف لي عن ذاتك أن تظهر لي مجدك
أنا لا أطلب أيه أو معجزة أو أي شئ خارق مع ثقتي أنك تقدر 
ولكني أطلب فقط محبتك فلتغمر بها قلبي وأجعلني أشعر بها
أملأني فأنا إناء خالي مستعد لقبولك الأن
فكما قلت أنت يا سيدي

  أقتباس كتابي 


فِي وَقْتٍ مَقْبُولٍ سَمِعْتُكَ، وَفِي يَوْمِ خَلاَصٍ أَعَنْتُكَ
هُوَذَا الآنَ وَقْتٌ مَقْبُولٌ. هُوَذَا الآنَ يَوْمُ خَلاَصٍ.






فها أنا أنحني بقلبي قبل جسدي 
وأقول مستعد الأن 
قلتغمرني فلتغمرني فلتغمرني
أنا الإنسان الخاطي
أمين

لكني اريد ان اعرف كل شيء عن المسيحية و أعود لسؤالي الأول 
"ما هي حقيقة الفداء ؟
و أرجو ان تشرحوا لي كيف تسربت الخطيئة للانسان 

مع كل إحترامي و السلام​


----------



## Twin (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ peace*


peace the best قال:


> شكرا لك أخي Twin
> و ها انا أصرخ بأعلى صوتي و أقول
> 
> *يا إلهي يا من أحببتني دون أن أطلب منك*
> ...



*أمين*
*يارب أسمع وأستجب* ​


peace the best قال:


> لكني اريد ان اعرف كل شيء عن المسيحية و أعود لسؤالي الأول ​​
> 
> "ما هي حقيقة الفداء ؟ ​




*الفداء حقيقة واقعية حدثت *
*والفداء هذا له شقين*
*الأول أن السيد المسيح له كل المجد*​
*قام بفداء الإنسان بمحبة أبدية *
*فداه علي عود الصليب وكان الدم دليل النصرة*
*الدم الغالي الثمين الذي سفك من أجلي ومن اجلك*​*[Q-BIBLE] 
شَاكِرِينَ الآبَ الَّذِي اهَّلَنَا لِشَرِكَةِ مِيرَاثِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ فِي النُّورِ، 
13 الَّذِي انْقَذَنَا مِنْ سُلْطَانِ الظُّلْمَةِ وَنَقَلَنَا الَى مَلَكُوتِ ابْنِ مَحَبَّتِهِ، 
14 الَّذِي لَنَا فِيهِ الْفِدَاءُ، بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا، 
15 اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ. 16 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ.
 17 اَلَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ
 18 وَهُوَ رَأْسُ الْجَسَدِ: الْكَنِيسَةِ. الَّذِي هُوَ الْبَدَاءَةُ، بِكْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ هُوَ مُتَقَدِّماً فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.
 19 لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ سُرَّ انْ يَحِلَّ كُلُّ الْمِلْءِ،
 20 وَأَنْ يُصَالِحَ بِهِ الْكُلَّ لِنَفْسِهِ، عَامِلاً الصُّلْحَ بِدَمِ صَلِيبِهِ، بِوَاسِطَتِهِ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ مَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ امْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 
21 وَأَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ قَبْلاً اجْنَبِيِّينَ وَأَعْدَاءً فِي الْفِكْرِ، فِي الأَعْمَالِ الشِّرِّيرَةِ، قَدْ صَالَحَكُمُ الآنَ
 22 فِي جِسْمِ بَشَرِيَّتِهِ بِالْمَوْتِ، لِيُحْضِرَكُمْ قِدِّيسِينَ وَبِلاَ لَوْمٍ وَلاَ شَكْوَى امَامَهُ، 
[/Q-BIBLE]​​*​​
*والثاني **هو الفداء المبرر بالدم ولكن بشرط هو الإيمان به*
*فالفداء علي عود الصليب كان للعالم أجمع*
*أم الثاني فهو لمن يؤمن بالأول ويؤمن بالسيد المسيح*
*وبذلك سينال الفداء الأول والثاني*




peace the best قال:


> و أرجو ان تشرحوا لي كيف تسربت الخطيئة للانسان


​*ها موضوع طويل ولكني سألخصه لك*

*الله عندما خلق الإنسان خلقه علي صورته ومثاله*
[Q-BIBLE] 
 فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ
[/Q-BIBLE]
*والصورة والمثال هنا نسبية*
*فالله خلق الإنسان خالد معه في مجده *
*خلقه في بر وقداسه*
*خلقه بطبيعة خيرة لا تعرف الشر*
*وصيره تاج الخليقة كلها*
*ولكن كان للإنسان رأي أخر*
*وأختار السقوط في بئر الخطية بغواية الحية "أبليس"*
*وسقط وأعلن رفضه لله*
*مع أننا نري الله لم يضع علي كاهل أدم وصايا ثقيله أو تحذيرات*
*ولكنه أراد منه فقط الطاعة للحياه معه*
*وكانت وصيته الوحيده له* 
[Q-BIBLE]وَأَوْصَى الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ آدَمَ قَائِلاً: مِنْ جَمِيعِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ تَأْكُلُ أَكْلاً 17وَأَمَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتاً تَمُوتُ[/Q-BIBLE]
*أرأيت مدي سهوله الوصية*
*ولكن ادم سقط *
*ومن هنا كان الموت*
*والموت هنا ليس الموت الجسدي فقط بل الأبدي أيضاً*
*لأن الجسد ترابي ومصيره للتراب*
*أما الروح فهي خالدة ولذلك كان الموت الأبدي*
*ومات أدم روحياً وأدبياً قبل أن يموت جسدياً*
*وأنقطعت الصلة بينه وبين الله*
*وطرد من الفردوس *
*ولكن الله بمحبته له الكبيره أراد أن يفدي أدم ولكن كيف ؟*
*فالخطية وجهت الي الله ذاته من إنسان وأنقطعت الصلة*
*وكان من المستحيل أن تعود الصلة من جديد*
*لأن الله لو تغاضي عن الخطية الموجهة ضده بسبب حبه لأدم*
*فأين العدل أذاً ؟*
*والله كما تعرف يا أخي كامل وغير متغير*
*فكيف يتغاضي عن عدله أمام رحمته ؟*
*ولذلك كانت فكرة الفداء*
*لأن الصلة لابد أن تعود لمحبة الله ولكن كيف بدون فداء من الخطية وتجديد الطبيعة التي فسدت بالخطية*
*والإنسان لا يصلح لأنه خاطي ذو طبيعة فاسدة*
*ولذلك كان لابد الفداء لأتمام الصلح ولأعادة الصلة*
*وكان الفداء*
*ونري في الكتاب المقدس نقطة مهمة *
*وهي أول تحدي صارخ وأول نبوة* 
[Q-BIBLE]14فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ لِلْحَيَّةِ: لأَنَّكِ فَعَلْتِ هَذَا مَلْعُونَةٌ أَنْتِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْبَهَائِمِ وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ وُحُوشِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. عَلَى بَطْنِكِ تَسْعِينَ وَتُرَاباً تَأْكُلِينَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكِ. 
15وَأَضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْأَةِ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَأْسَكِ وَأَنْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ[/Q-BIBLE]
*هذا كان التحدي*
*فالله أعلن بقدوم إنسان من نسل المرأة ليسحق رأس الحية اي الشيطان أبليس *
*ولذلك نري أنه عندما حبلت حواء وأنجبت الطفل الأول في التاريخ*
*أسمته قايين*
[Q-BIBLE] 
وَعَرَفَ آدَمُ حَوَّاءَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَحَبِلَتْ وَوَلَدَتْ قَايِينَ. وَقَالَتِ: 
اقْتَنَيْتُ رَجُلاً مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ 
[/Q-BIBLE]
*وهنا نري أنها توقعت أن هذا الطفل هو من سيفديها وسيعود بها الي الفردوس*
*وأطلقت عليه لفظ رجل مع أنه طفل*
*وهنا ظهر في النسل البشري فكرة أن الله سيفتقد البشرية بإنسان سيفديهم وسيعود بهم الي الفردوس المفقود*
*وسيكون من نسل المرأة *
*وهذا تم في ملء الزمان في شخص السيد المسيح له كل المجد نسل المرأة إبن العذراء أبن العلي*
*وبهذا نري السقوط ونري تسرب الخطية الي البشر*
*ونري أنتظارها للمخلص الذي سيأتي ابناً ليفدي ومن عذراء*
[Q-BIBLE]14وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ[/Q-BIBLE]

[Q-BIBLE]لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْناً وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً مُشِيراً إِلَهاً قَدِيراً أَباً أَبَدِيّاً رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ. 7لِنُمُوِّ رِيَاسَتِهِ وَلِلسَّلاَمِ لاَ نِهَايَةَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى مَمْلَكَتِهِ لِيُثَبِّتَهَا وَيَعْضُدَهَا بِالْحَقِّ وَالْبِرِّ مِنَ الآنَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. غَيْرَةُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ تَصْنَعُ هَذَا.[/Q-BIBLE] 
*وكان الأنتظار الي الوقت الذي حدده الله *
*وتجسد فيه من عذراء بكر ليفدي العالم كله*
*وهذا بعد أن هيئ العالم لأستقباله ولفداء*

*والكتاب المقدس ملئ بهذه النبوات والأشارات التي تؤكد مجئ المخلص وحياته بكل تفيصلها*
*وهذا تم في السيد المسيح له كل المجد* 

*وأخيراً أنا أعتقد بهذا أنني أعطيتك فكرة بسيطة عن ما تريد*
*وها أنا معك*
*صلواتي لأجلك*

*وليكون بركة*
​
*سلام ونعمة *​
​​


----------



## ra.mi62 (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

*بسبب حبّ اللّه لخلقه, يسوع المسيح مات لأجل خطايانا! ( اللّه هو المسيح ) *
*جاء يسوع لشرح الحقيقة عن اللّه ولدفع الثمن لتمرد الإنسان. *
*يوحنا 1: 18 " الله لم يره احد قط.الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب (يسوع المسيح) هو خبّر ." 2كورنثوس 5: 21 "انه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية خطية لاجلنا لنصير نحن بر الله فيه ". بعبارة أخرى, يسوع مات بسبب آثامنا, حتّى لا ندفع نحن الثمن المطلوب للعدالة الإلهية - موت أبديّ. *
*يسوع مات من أجل خطايانا, وقام منتصراً على الموت. 1كورنثوس 15: 22 "انه كما في آدم يموت الجميع هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع ." (أعداد 54-57) "ومتى لبس هذا الفاسد عدم فساد ولبس هذا المائت عدم موت فحينئذ تصير الكلمة المكتوبة ابتلع الموت الى غلبة. اين شوكتك يا موت.اين غلبتك يا هاوية. اما شوكة الموت فهي الخطية.وقوة الخطية هي الناموس. ولكن شكرا للّه الذي يعطينا الغلبة بربنا يسوع المسيح ."*
*يسوع هو الطّريقة الوحيدة للحصول على الغفران لآثامنا وعلى العلاقة مع اللّه والتي بنتيجتها نحصل على الحياة الأبديّة. " ولكن الله بيّن محبته لنا لانه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لاجلنا ."(رومية 5: 8). يسوع قال "قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق والحق والحياة.ليس احد يأتي الى الآب الا بي ." (يوحنا 14: 6).*
*أمين*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

الإخوة الأحباء جميعاً 
++ إسمحوا لى أن أنقل جزأ من كتاب موجود بهذا المنتدى المتكامل ،وهو 
س 1 : ما هو معنى كلمة الخلاص ؟
جـ 1 :هو أن يتخلص الإنسان من حالة رديئة لينعم بحالة جيدة ... وقد يكون الخلاص :-- 
1 ـ  خلاصا مادياً أو جسدياً أو نفسياً : مثل الخلاص من الأعداء أو من الأوبئة والأمراض أو المجاعات أو الأزمات المالية ………. إلخ . أو مثل الخلاص من الحزن والكآبة لفقدان شخص عزيز ، أو بسبب التعرض للمهانة أو التجريح أو نكران الجميل ……. إلخ . 
2	ـ خلاصاً روحياً :-    وهو الخلاص من سلطان الشيطان والخطية  ،  والتنعم بالعـشرة مع الله ، وهو ينقسم لقسمين :-
      أولاً :  خلاص روحى زمني : في العالم الحاضر ، بالخلاص من رباطات الشيطان ، والخلاص من الخطايا السابقة الموروثة لنا من آدم ، أو التي سبق وفعلناها نحن . ثم التنعم بالبنوَه لله والعشرة معه .  وهى حالة تتعرض للإنتكاسات ، بالوقوع مرة ثانية في الخطية ، وقد يعقب الإنتكاسات والسقطات قيام ونهوض فتعود المياه إلى مجاريها ، أو قد يعقبها تمسك بالخطية  ، فنفقد هذا الخلاص .
      ثانياً:  خلاص روحى أبدى :وهو خلاص نهائي من سلطان الشيطان ، ومن جميع الخطايا ، ومن كل الأوجاع المادية والجسدية والنفسية . والإنتقال إلى حالة النعيم الدائم ، بالعشرة مع المسيح إلى الأبد ، وهذا لا يحدث إلاّ بعد إنتقالنا إلى السماء ، ولا يمكن أن نحصل عليه هنا على الأرض ، بل حينما نخلع الجسد الترابي ونلبس الجسد السمائى ، لذلك فإنه خلاص أبدى ، أى لايمكن أن نفقده ، فلا توجد إمكانية للسقوط منه ، لأنه حالة ثابتة خالدة .
س 2 : وكيف نحصل على هذا الخلاص الأبدي ؟
جـ 2 : هذا الخلاص الأبدي غالى الثمن جداً ، لأن الخطية -  موروثة كانت أم شخصية - شريرة جداً وعقوبتها هي الموت ، كما أن خطايانا كثيرة ،لذلك فنحن محكوم علينا بالموت مرات كثيرة .
وهذا الموت - الذي نستحقه- ليس مجرد موت الجسد ، بل إنه العذاب الأبدى للجسد والروح كليهما ، في النار الأبدية، لأن الجسد والروح هما شريكان متضامنان ، فى كل أعمال الانسان.
  لذلك لم يكن ممكناً أبداً الحصول على هذا الخلاص بأي طريقة .  ولكن الله -  بجودته التي بلا حدود - تنازل وتجسد ، ليتخذ جسدنا المحكوم عليه بالموت ، ليشابهنا في كل شئ ما عدا الخطية وحدها ( عب 15:4 ، 26:7 ، ابط 18:3 ، ايو 5:3 ) ،  ويدفع ثمن خطايا البشر جميعاً ،  منذ آدم إلى آخر الدهور  ، بموته عنا على الصليب، فأصبح دمه المسفوك على عود الصليب ، كفارة عن خطايا العالم كله. 
  ولكن موت الله عنا، لا يعنى أن اللاهوت مات ، ولكنه يعنى موت الناسوت -- الذي إتحد به اللاهوت وجعله جسداً خصوصيا  له ، فبمجده يتمجد ، وبإهانته ٌيهان ، وهو الذي له كل الكرامة --  وهكذا فإن موت الناسوت يُنسب  ــ أدبيا ًو نظرياً فقط ـ  لللاّهوت المتحد به .
 وهكذا، فهذا الخلاص غالى الثمن جداً، ولا يقدر أي أحد ، أن يشتريه أو يحصل عليه بأى وسيلة من الوسائل المتاحة للبشر ، ولذلك فإن الله قد وهبه لنا مجاناً  ولكن مثلما أن الله أعطى لآدم أن يتنعم بالجنة مجاناً ، مع وضع شرط إشترطه عليه ... فهكذا أيضاً قدم الله لنا هذا الخلاص مجاناً تماماً بدون أى مقابل ، ولكنه جعله مشروطاً بشروط ..   والشروط شئ والثمن شئ آخر، ولا تعارض بينهما .• والمثال التقريبى لذلك ، هو عدم التعارض بين مجانية التعليم وبين شروط التعليم . فإننا – في زماننا – لم ندفع جنيها واحداً ثمناً لتعليمنا وللشهادات التى حصلنا عليها . ولكن هذا التعليم المجانى لم يكن فوضى ، بل كان له نظام وشروط  ، مثل ملأ إستمارة الإلتحاق- المجانية - ثم الانتظام على حضور فصول الدراسة - المجانية - ثم المذاكرة و حل الواجبات المنزلية - المجانية - فلم يكن مسموحا بالدروس الخصوصية  ، ثم إجتياز الامتحانات التى كان حضورها مجانياً أيضا .  والشهادات التعليمية -  برغم مجانيتها - لم تكن تعطى إلاّ  للذين يستوفون هذه الشروط جميعا. إذن ، فلا تعارض بين المجانية وبين النظام والشروط . • فإن هدف الشروط ، ليس هو الحصول على الثمن ، بل التفريق بين المستهترين المتلاعبين ، وبين الجادين المخلصين .  وفى موضوع الخلاص ، فإن الذى حدّد النظام والشروط ، هو رب المجد نفسه ، وسلّمها لتلاميذه ، وأكملها لهم بروحه القدوس الذى أرسله لهم، ليحلّ فيهم ويرشدهم لكل الحق .•  وهذا النظام الذى وضعه الله في كنيسته هو الذى يسمى :-" طقوس الكنيسة " ، فكلمة : " طقس " ، هى كلمة يونانية معناها: " نظام " ، إذن  فطقس الكنيسة هو نظام الكنيسة الذى وضعه الرب ، لتنظيم شروط حصولنا على خلاصه المجانى  ، مثل الإيمان  الصحيح والمعمودية الصحيحة ، والتوبة والإعتراف الصحيح والكهنوت الصحيح  .. بل والزواج الصحيح أيضا ، لأنه بدونه ستصبح الأمور ليس كما يريدها الرب. ••• والشيطان هو عدوالخلاص ، لأن الخلاص يعنى أن نتخلص من سلطانه علينا . ولذلك فإنه  يحاول أن يهدم النظام الذى وضعه الله للحصول على الخلاص . • إذن ، فإن الشيطان هو عدو طقوس الكنيسة ، ولذلك فإنه يحاربها حرباً متواصلة  بلا هوادة  ، فيقبّحها ويحقرها،  حتى يجعل كلمة طقس أو نظام ، كلمة مكروهة  .•  داعيا الناس للحياة الفوضوية : على راحتهم ، بلا نظام يحكمهم ،  وهو يدفع البعض لسياسة:" التغيير من أجل التغيير" ، لإحداث شوشرة ، تنتهى إلي هدم النظام.●  ومن الأمثلة على ذلك ، الإدعاء بأن الصلاة المنظمة مرفوضة من الله . وهو إدعاء باطل ، لأن الطريقة الإرتجالية ليست هى السبب  في قبول الصلاة ، بدليل صلاة الفريسي ، الإرتجالية والمرفوضة ( لو 18 : 14 ) ، كما أن الصلاة المحفوظة ليست مرفوضة ، بدليل الصلاة الربانية ، التى أمرنا بها الرب نفسه ( مت 6 :9 ) . فإن القبول أو الرفض ، للصلاة  - أيّـا كانت : إرتجالية أم محفوظة  - يكون بسبب القلب الصادرة منه : - [ ذبيحة الاشرار مكرهة الرب وصلاة المستقيمين مرضاته ] أم 15 : 8 . وليست فقط ذبيحة الشرير هي  المرفوضة ، بل أيضا : - [ صلاته أيضا مكرهة ] أم 28 : 9،  أى أن كل ما يأتى من صاحب القلب الشرير ، يرفضه الله ، ولذلك رفض قرابين قايين .• إذن ،  فليس المهم هو شكل الصلاة ، بل القلب الصادرة منه . • • بل وتتميز الصلوات الكنسية المحفوظة ، بأنها مستمدة من الكتاب المقدس ، أى أنها كلام الروح القدس ، لذلك فإنها تؤثر- إيجابياً - في الذى يصلى ، حتى أن القديسين يقولون : إحفظ المزامير تحفظك . لأنها تتردد داخل عقل ووجدان الإنسان ، فتكون حصناً له ، فى اليقظة والنوم ، بل وحتى للذين فى غرفة العمليات ، تحت البنج .  ••• ومثلما أن عدوك هو الذى يقول لك : لا تخضع لشروط التعليم ، بل نام وإرتاح يأتيك النجاح . • فكذلك أيضا ، عدوك هو الذى يقول لك : لا تخضع لطقس ( نظام ) الكنيسة ، فلا معمودية مقدسة ولا تناول مقدس ولا إعتراف مقدس - بحسب طقس ، أى نظام ، الكنيسة - ولا صلاة بنظام ، بل إجعلها فوضى ، ونام وإرتاح يأتيك الخلاص .• • فلا نستمع له ، لئلا يأتينا السقوط والهلاك  ، الذي لا مفر منه . 
  وهذه الشروط لها أسبابها أيضا :
    فمثلاً :  وضع للحصول على  الخلاص شرط الإيمان بأن المسيح يسوع هو الله المتجسد ، وأنه صُلب  كفَّارة عنا، وأنه قام من الأموات وصعد إلى السموات ، وأنه سيأتى ثانية ليدين الأحياء والأموات ويعطيهم الثواب أو العقاب الأبدى ...إلخ . • وسبب هذا الشرط توضحه الآية : [ بدون إيمان لا يمكن إرضاؤه ، لأنه يجب أن الذي يأتى إلى الله ، يؤمن بأنه موجود ، وأنه يجازى الذين يطلبونه ] عب 11 : 6   . فإن كنت غير مؤمن بأن الله تجسد وفدانا ، فكيف تأخذ - من هذا الإله الذي لا تؤمن به - عطيته المجانية ؟ • ولكن هذا الإيمان ليس ثمناًً للحصول على الخلاص ، بل مجرد شرط  له .   
 وشرط آخر للخلاص ، إشترطه الرب - بنفسه - هو المعمودية : - [ من آمن وإعتمد خلص ] مر16 :16 ، إلى درجة أن الرب جعل هذا الشرط لازماً لدخول الملكوت ، وبدونه لا يمكن لأى  أحد – على وجه الإطلاق – أن يدخل الملكوت : - [ ان كان احد لا يولد من الماء والروح ، لا يقدر أن يدخل الملكوت ] يو 5:3 . • ولذلك  أمر التلاميذ، به : - [ تلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم ... ] مت 19:28 . وهو الأمر الذى نفذه الرسل بكل إهتمام : - [ ليعتمد كل واحد ] أع 38:2 ، وللرجال والنساء على السواء : -[ إعتمدوا رجالا ونساء ] أع 18 : 8 ، مع أطفالهم : - [ إعتمدت هى وأهل بيتها ] أع 15:16 ،  [ إعتمد .. والذين له أجمعون] أع 33:16 ... فإن الرب أمر- التلاميذ- بعدم منع الأطفال عنه : - [ دعوا الأولاد  يأتون إلىّ ، ولا تمنعوهم  ،  لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت الله ] لو 18 :16 ، لأن الدعوة الإلهية  للجميع :- [ الجميع سيعرفوننى من صغيرهم إلى كبيرهم] عب 11:8 .• وقد وضع الله – فى العهد القديم -- نظام ختان الأطفال ، لدخولهم فى جماعة الرب ، بدون عائق من صغر سنهم ، والرب نفسه تقبل الختان لأجلنا ، ولذلك قيل عنه : [ وكان الصبى ينمو ويتقوى بالروح.. فكان يتقدم فى الحكمة والقامة والنعمة عند الله والناس ] لو 2: 40- 52. فإن كان الرب ينمو – بحسب الناسوت – فى النعمة ، فلماذا نحرم أطفالنا من هذه النعمة ؟؟؟  .•  والخبرة العملية للكنيسة ، تكشف عن أطفال صغار، رأوا الرب أو قديسيه ، كما أن منهم من عمل فيهم الروح القدس، فصاروا معترفين وشهداء ، مثل الشهيد آبا نوب والشهيدة مهرائيل .  لذلك فإن حرمانهم من المعمودية هو جريمة .•   والمعمودية ضرورة حتمية لا يمكن التفريط فيها ، حتى لو كان الروح القدس قد حلّ على المؤمنين : - [ أترى يستطيع أحد  أن يمنع الماء حتى لا يعتمد هؤلاء  الذين قبلوا الروح القدس ] أع 47:10 . • وأمّا بخصوص الرسل ، فقد سبق الرب وعمدّهم بنفسه : - [ جاء يسوع وتلاميذه الى أرض اليهودية ، ومكث معهم هناك يعمد  (حرفياّ : وكان هناك معهم معمدا )0] يو 22:3 ، وبناء على معمودية الرب لهم ، ابتدأوا  هم – وفي وجوده معهم – يعمّدون غيرهم ( يو 2:4 )، إذ كان يستحيل عليهم أن يعمّدوا غيرهم – في وجود الرب – لولا أنه عمدهم سابقاّ ، لأن فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه . كما يستحيل أن يكونوا يعمدون بمعمودية يوحنا ، لأن في ذلك إرتداد عن معلمهم وربهم يسوع المسيح ، وفى وجوده  !!! . • وهكذا ، فإن إهتمام الرب ورسله القديسين ، بالمعمودية  ، هو الدليل القاطع على أنها ليست مجرد رمز يمكن الإستغناء عنه ، بل إنها ضرورة حتمية .  إنها ضرورة حتمية وليست رمزاً ، لأنها ميلاد جديد روحانى يستحيل بدونه دخول الملكوت ( يو 5:3 ) . إنها ضرورة حتمية وليست رمزاً ،لأنها موت ودفن وقيامة وتبرير من الخطايا وحياة في المسيح ( رو 3:6 – 8 ) .  إنها ضرورة حتمية، لأنها غسل  وتطهير من الخطايا ( أع 16:22) ، (ابط 20:4، 21 ) .  إنها ضرورة حتمية وليست رمزاً ،لأن بها الحصول على غفران الخطايا وقبول عطية الروح القدس ( أع  38:2 ) . إنها ضرورة حتمية وليست رمزاً  ،  ،حتى لو كان الشخص قد آمن بواسطة ظهور الرب  له شخصيا ، مثل بولس الرسول، فإنه - حتى بعدما سقطت القشور من عينيه وأبصر - يظل محتاجا للمعمودية ( أع 3:9 – 8 1 ).  لذلك لا يمكن  التهاون فيها ، بل يجب إعادة المعمودية  الخاطئة ،  إذ أعاد بولس الرسول معمودية الأفسسيين الغيرصحيحة (  أع 19 :1- 7 ).  ولذلك، يجب عدم  إهمال النظام (الطقس) الصحيح للمعمودية ، بحسب تعليم الرب : -( أ )- بأن تكون بالماء والروح معا  ، مثلما قال الرب :[ ان كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله] يو 5:3 .    ( وإنى  أتعجب من بعض الطائفيين الذين يتجاهلون هذه الآية تماما ،وكأن الرب لم  يقل شيئا ،  أو يلتفـون حولها بحجج غريبة، محاباة  لمؤسسى طائفتهم ، على حساب الحق ) –( ب )– وبأن تكون بكلمة الصلاة . لأنها ليست مجرد غسيل للجسد ، بل خلاص وحصول على ضمير طاهر ( 1 بط 21:3 ) ، إذ أن سلطان كلمة الصلاة – الممنوح للرسل ثم لخلفائهم - سيجعلها حميما مقدسا :- [ لكى يقدسها مطهراً إياها بغسل الماء (حرفياً : بحميم الماء) بالكلمة (حرف الجر، فى اللغة الاصلية اليونانية ،هو En  ، وترجمتها فى الانجليزية In ، ومعناها: فى ،أو : ب ، وليس: بواسطة ) . ]  أف : 26. –( جـ )- وهذه الكلمة -  فى صلاة المعمودية –  هى :-  بإسم الثالوث القدوس :- [ عمدوهم بإسم  الآب والإبن والروح القدس ] مت 19:28 ، مثلما يحدث – حتى الآن – فى المعمودية الأرثوذكسية .
وشرط آخر – بعد الإيمان والمعمودية - هو الثبات في الحياة مع المسيح ، بواسطة مداومة التناول من جسد الرب ودمه ، لأنه هو الذى قال : - [  إن لم تأكلوا جسد إبن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه ، فليس لكم حياة فيكم . . من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى يثبت  في وأنا فيه ] يو 53:6 -56 
 وشرط آخر ، هو الثمر الصالح ، أى السلوك – بعد الإيمان والمعمودية - بحسب وصايا السيد المسيح ،أى الأعمال المسيحية الصالحة والبعد عن الخطية . وسبب هذا الشرط توضحه الآية :[ الإيمان بدون أعمال ميت ]  يع 2 : 26  . فلو قلنا أننا نؤمن ، وأعمالنا سيئة ، لكان ذلك دليلا على كذبنا ، فإن هذا الإيمان لا يساوى شيئا ،أى أن الأعمال هى التى تجُيز شرط الإيمان وتؤهله لأن يكون مقبولاً.
س 3 : ولكن - أولاً - ما معنى كلمة الأعمال ؟ ما هى هذه الأعمال ؟
جـ 3 : تستخدم كلمة الأعمال في الإنجيل المقدس لتشير إلى شيئين مختلفين تماماً . أحدهما غير مطلوب ، لأنه تم الاستغناء عنه . بينما الآخر مطلوب ولازم جداً لإتمام خلاصنا الابدى . 
 الأعمال المرفوضة : وهى أعمال ناموس موسى في العهد القديم مثل تقديم الذبائح والتطهيرات والختان وحفظ السبت...إلخ ، وهى كانت إشارة لذبيحة السيد المسيح على الصليب ، وللتطهير بالمعمودية ، ومتى جاء الأصل بَطُـل الرمز ، لذلك  أصبح الإستمرار في هذه الأعمال مرفرضاً ،  لأنه يحمل معنى عدم الإعتراف بكفاية ذبيحة المسيح الكفارية ، وبالإستمرار في اليهودية . لذلك قاوم بولس الرسول هذا التيار بكل شدة ، كما قاومه أيضاً الرسل الإثنا عشر  ، ومنعوا دعاة التهود ( أع 15  : 24 )   .
 الأعمال المطلوبة، هى الأعمال المسيحية : 
وهى : أولاً  الإيمان بالتجسد والفداء الإلهى ، ثم المعمودية المقدسة والمسحة المقدسة ، والتوبة عن الخطايا و الإعتراف القانونى بها ، والتناول من جسد الرب ودمه ، ثم السلوك الروحانى ، بالصوم والصلاة والمغفرة للمسيئين ، وإعانة المحتاجين ، وهو سلوك ينبع من محبتنا لله ، مما يجعل الإيمان حياً ومثمراً وعاملاً بالمحبة . ● وهكذا يتضح لنا ، ان الايمان ما هو إلا ّ أحد الأعمال المسيحية الضرورية للخلاص ، ولكنه يتميز ببدايتها به . • الإيمان هو عمل روحانى عظيم – وليس شيئاً خيالياً – بدليل أن فاعله ينال المديح :- [ طوبى للتى آمنت أن يتم ما قيل لها ] لو1: 45 ، وبدليل أن الذى لايفعله يناله التوبيخ :- [ يبكت العالم على خطية ..لأنهم لايؤمنون ] يو16: 9 ، وبدليل أن الرب جعله شرطاً للحصول على عطاياه :- [ إن كنت تستطيع أن تؤمن ... ] مر9 : 23 . • ولكن البعض يفشلون فى عمل الإيمان ، بسبب محبتهم للظلمة (يو3: 19 ) ، أو بسبب محبتهم للعظمة (يو5: 44) ... إلخ . • ولإزالة معوقات عمل الإيمان فينا ، يجب إنسحاق القلب ، ورفض الكذب وأنصاف الحقائق ، بل يجب الخضوع للحقيقة الكاملة .


----------



## ra.mi62 (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*



> ما هو معنى كلمة الخلاص ؟


 
*شكرا اخي الحبيب مكرم على هذا التوضيح ربنا يبارك تعبك وبحب ضيف *

*ما هي خطة الله للخلاص*
*- السقوط: *
*خلق الله الإنسان "على صورته" وأعطاه سلطاناً على الأرض والحيوانات التي تدب عليها وعلى طير السماء وسمك البحر، وأعطاه غذاء يومياً وعملاً ممتعاً وزوجة واحدة وسعادة غير منقوصة وإرادة حرة للتصرف وأوصاه أن لا يأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر، لأنه يوم يأكل منها موتاً يموت ولكن الإنسان عصى أمر ربه وخالف وصيته فاختار الشر وأكل من الثمرة المحرمة عليه فسقط في الخطية. *
*لقد خص الله آدم بعطيته الثمينة: الإرادة الحرة والعقل، وأعطاه فوق ذلك فرصة لاستخدام هذه الصفات في أفضل الشروط، ولكن آدم أساء استعمال هذا الامتياز فخالف وعصى فلُعِنت الأرض بسببه، وصار يأكل منها بالتعب كل أيام حياته. *
*الخطية جرّدت آدم من البرّ الذي كان به متوشحاً، وشوهت الصورة التي خلقه الله عليها. اكتسب آدم طبيعة ضعيفة ساقطة، جلبت عليه الخوف والخجل والفساد والموت، وأنجب أبناء على صورته هذه لهم ذات الطبيعة وذات الصفات التي اكتسبوها بالوراثة من أبيهم وصار الجميع خطاة وبالخطية الموت. *
*ومع أن الله كان يعلم بذلك وهو الذي رسم بريشة الدقة المطلقة خطة الخلاص بالمسيح منذ الأزل، فقد كان سقوط الإنسان وابتعاده عن الله باعثاً ملحاً وحاجة دفعت الرب أن يظهر نفسه للبشر وأن يفتديهم. *
*2- الضعف البشري: *
*مات آدم روحياً حال سقوطه في الخطية، وابتعد عن الله، وحجب وجه الخالق عن المخلوق "آثامكم صارت فاصلة بينكم وبين إلهكم وخطاياكم سترت وجهه عنكم حتى لا يسمع "(أشعياء 59: 2). *
*طُرِدَ آدم من الجنة وأصبح عاجزاً عن اجتيازه تلك الهوة السحيقة التي فصلته عن الله مهما بذل من جهد وعرق. *
*عجز الإنسان عن إدراك الله وفهمه، وعن إنقاذ نفسه من سلطان الخطية والسمو فوق مشتهيات العالم ومغرياته، وظن أن اجتياز تلك الهوة التي تفصله عن الله يتم بالأعمال الصالحة، جاهلاً أو متجاهلاً أن الجسر الوحيد الذي بناه الله للوصول إليه والتقرب منه تعالى هو صليب الجلجثة "ليس من أعمال كيلا يفتخر أحد" ولكن بنعمة المسيح. *
*يؤكد لنا الكتاب أن الدم يكفر عن النفس، ونفس الإنسان ثمينة جداً لا تساويها إلا نفس إنسان بريء، ولكن الجميع أخطأوا وفسدوا وعجزوا بسبب ضعفهم وقصورهم عن التكفير عن خطاياهم فماذا فعل الله لأجل خليقته؟ "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم" وهذا هو كلمة الله الأزلي قد تجسد وبذل نفسه ذبيحة كفارية كاملة عن الخطية. *
*3- المحبة: *
*إن أعظم قوة وهبها الله للإنسان هي قوة المحبة، وهذه تتمثل في اتجاه الإرادة نحو الخير وفى الفعل الذي يجسد هذه الإرادة ويخرج بها إلى حيز الواقع. *
*لقد أحب المسيح خليقته حباً جماً حتى أنه "بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية". فالمسيح المصلوب عن خطايا وآثام البشر تجسيد رائع لتلك المحبة العميقة، وإلا فماذا يعنى الوحي حين يقول "الله محبة" وقد بين محبته لنا "لأنه ونحن بعد خطاة مات المسيح لأجلنا". *
*من جانب الإنسان كانت مبادرة العصيان، أما مبادرة المحبة والخلاص فمن الله جاءت، ابتعد الإنسان وحاد عن الطريق التي رسمها له الله، فجاء الله يبحث عن الإنسان ليعيده إلى حظيرته، وكما أن الراعي الصالح لا يمكث في بيته ومنتظراً عودة الخروف الضال عن القطيع بل يذهب ويبحث عنه ويأتي به فرحاً، كذلك فإن الله لم يترك الإنسان الخاطيء فريسة للخطية والموت بل جاء إليه يبحث عنه ويصالحه ويرد له اعتباره كإنسان. *
*"ليس لأحد حب أعظم من هذا أن يضع أحد نفسه لأجل أحبائه". وليس أعظم من قوة المحبة التي جعلت الله يتواضع وينـزل إلى عالمنا مولوداً من عذراء في شخص فادينا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح. *


----------



## peace the best (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

السلام عليكم جميعا
و شكرا جزيلا لكم اخوتي على هذه الإيضاحات المهمة جدا 
و هذه المعلومات القيمة لم اكن لااعرفها لو قرأت ماذا كتب المسلمين عن المسيحية
فشكرا لكم اخوتي ثانياَ


----------



## peace the best (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

أريد ان أطلب من الاخ (شنودة)
لو سمحت هل دللتني على مكان هذا الكتاب المهم
و شكرا


----------



## peace the best (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

السلام عليكم اخوتي
انا قرات اول العهد القديم  فهل هكذا انتقلت الخطيئة الى الانسان

( و اريد ان اسأل سوأل خارج الموضوع: ما معنى هذا المربع تحت اسمي و تحت كلمة عضو جديد:t9:


----------



## peace the best (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

أستطيع الان ان اقول انه قد اتضح لي تماما معنى الفداء و معنى الخلاص
 فشكرا لكم جزيلا على هذه الإفادات القيمة
 و سوف انتقل الى قسم الاسئلة و الأجوبة للأسئلة الأخرى التى تحيرني
 (تحت عنوان كيف وصل الكتاب المقدس إلينا)
و السلام


----------



## My Rock (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*



peace the best قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوتي
> انا قرات اول العهد القديم فهل هكذا انتقلت الخطيئة الى الانسان
> 
> ( و اريد ان اسأل سوأل خارج الموضوع: ما معنى هذا المربع تحت اسمي و تحت كلمة عضو جديد:t9:


 
اشجعك على الاستمرار في القراءة
بالنسبة للمربع و اللقب فهو تلقائي يزداد بازدياد مشاركاتك في المنتدى

سلام و نعمة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

++الأخ الحبيب رامى 
أشكرك على هذه التوضيحات الهامة والقيـِّمة
............................................................
+++ الأخ الحبيب / peace the best  
 أشكرك على كلامك الرقيق ، والكتاب موجود فى هذا المنتدى المتكامل الشامل ، وإسمه :  "" الإنجيل يجيب ، هل يمكن أن يهلك المؤمن  "" ، وهو غالباً فى قسم الكتب العقائدية أو اللاهوتية .


----------



## peace the best (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لك أخي my rock و شكرا لك أخي شنودة علي هذه الإيضاحات 
و السلام عليكم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

+++شكراً لك أنت وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## peace the best (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

السلام عليك أخي (شنودة)
أشكرك ثانية على هذا الكتاب المهم 
و اطلب منك :
هل ممكن ان تدلني على اسماء كتب اخرى يجب ان اقراها كمسلم
و السلام


----------



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*



peace the best قال:


> السلام عليك أخي (شنودة)
> أشكرك ثانية على هذا الكتاب المهم
> و اطلب منك :
> هل ممكن ان تدلني على اسماء كتب اخرى يجب ان اقراها كمسلم
> و السلام


 
ننصح بداية بقرأة الكتاب المقدس
و بعدها تستطيع ان تقرأ كتب اخرى ك كتاب و قرار و نجار و اعظم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

+++ الأخ الفاضل peace the best  
++كما قال الأخ الحبيب ماى روك ، فالأهم هو الإنجيل ، مع الصلاة  -- أثناء القراءة --  لكى يفتح الله عقولنا .
+++ ولكن ، الكتب وحدها لا تؤدى للمعرفة الكاملة ، ولكن -- معها -- يجب الإسترشاد بآخرين . 
++ فشاول (( بولس الرسول فيما بعد )) ،  عندما ظهر له الرب ، وآمن ، وسأله : ماذا تريد  يا رب  أن أفعل ؟ ، قال له أنه  سيرسل له شخصاً ليعلمه ويرشده . 
++ والرب وضع فى الكنيسة معلمين ، وأعطاهم موهبة التعليم ، فيجب طلب الإرشاد من رجال الكنيسة . 
+++ فالإسترشاد ضرورة  قسوى فى المسيحية ، حتى أن القديسين يقولون أن من لا مرشد لهم ، يسقطون مثل أوراق الخريف .
+++++  وأما بخصوص الكتب ، فإن الأفضل والأسهل والألطف ، هى كتابات قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث ، فإنها :  " جمال طبيعى "  ، لا يحتاج لمساحيق تجميل الكلام ، كالسجع وغيره ، لأن فيها نعمة الروح القدس . ++ ونسأل الإخوة الأحباء أن يدلونا جميعاً عن موقعها على النت ، ولهم جزيل الشكر مقدماً .
+++ ولكن إن لم نجد أولئك المرشدين  بالقرب منا ، ولا الكتب ،  فإننا نطلب إلى الله القدير لكى يرسل لنا مـَنْ يرشدنا ، وهو سيفعل بكل تأكيد . 
++ وحتى لو تأنى قليلاً ، فلا نضطرب ،لأنه سيفعل ، فى الوقت المناسب الذى يحدده ، فى أفضل الأوقات . ++ فلا نستعجله ، لأنه يصنع كل شيئ بتدبير دقيق من كل النواحى . 
++++++[ إنتظر الرب ، ليتشدد وليتشجع قلبك ، وإنتظر الرب ] مز27: 14 .


----------



## peace the best (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك جزيل الشكر اخي(شنودة) على هذه الإضافات المهمة
و انا ايضا اطلب من الإخوة أن يضعوا الروابط للكتب المهمة للاب شنودة الثالث
و انا اتمنى ان يكون لي مرشد 
فانا قرأت الكتاب المقدس اكثر من مرة لكني اسكن في مكان لا يوجد به مسيحين فهل ممكن ان يكون مرشدي في هذا المنتدى (اي على الإنترنت)
فقد مر امامي الكثير من العبارات في العهدين اريد ان اعرف معناها
و اكرر :
الى كل من يعرف روابط لكتب يجب على المسلمين امثالي قراءتها كي يزداد تعرف على الديانة المسيحية
فليتفضلوا بها 
و مشكورين
و السلام


----------



## peace the best (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

السلام عليك أخي (MY Rock)
شكرا لك على النصيحة
 أين أجد هذه الكتب 
و هل ممكن  الروابط لو توفرت 
و شكرا 
و السلام


----------



## peace the best (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

سؤال : كيف أجد مرشد 
و هل ممكن أن يكون مرشدي من هذا المنتدى الجميل


----------



## mareya (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

مساء الخير للجميع .
اولا اريد ان اعتذر عن انشغالي عن المنتدى و هذا بسبب الدراسة و وصولي دائما متاخرة و ساحاول المشاركة في كل المواضيع :smil12:
اما انت صديقي اتمنى واصلي لاجل ان يفتح الرب عقلك لتفهم المسيحية و لاجل ان يدخل نور الايمان قلبك
ان الناس في الماضي كانوا يتقربون من الله بواسطة القرابين و ذبح الحيوانات فداء لخطية ما .اي عندما يقوم شخص سيئة يحاول ان يصلح الامر بتقديم فداء ليغسل خطيته بالدم . وقد فعل ذلك اليهود بتطبيق شريعة موسى .لكن الامر لم ينجح لان الانسان لا يمكن ان يتقدس بسبب طبيعته الخاطئة و التي تعششت في قلبه منذ ان اخطا ادم وحواء . لذالك جاءالينا ربنا يسوع الذي لم يخطا ابدا ليفدينا بدمه الطاهر . بصلبه وموته و بتالي غسل اثامنا .
ارجو ان اكون افدتك اخي العزيز و لو قليلا .


----------



## Twin (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ما معنى الفداء؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ peace the best*



peace the best قال:


> سؤال : كيف أجد مرشد
> و هل ممكن أن يكون مرشدي من هذا المنتدى الجميل


*يكفيك أن تكون معنا *
*فنحن كلنا أعضاء في جسد واحد وهو جسد المسيح له كل المجد*
*قد يفيدك أخي ويعطيعك معلومة أخ أخر وقد تصلي مع أخر غيرهم وقد يتابعك غيرهم فالكل هنا يحب الله والكل هنا يخدم فنحن خدام للكلمة وللكرازة ونسعي*
*كسفراء للمسيح*
*فكن معنا دائماً لأننا معك دائماً*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------

